# Thinking About Fostering a Dog



## suka110 (May 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm considering fostering a dog and I want to get honest opinions. I know this is a HUGE responsibility and want to think all aspects of it through before I decide whether or not to foster a dog.

I'm a 23 year-old female living in NYC. I am lucky enough to have a stable job, an apartment that allows pets and has a small but nice backyard area, and two great roommates who have graciously offered to help with the dog when I am at work (they have flexible schedules). My lease is up at the end of September (we probably will not renew and do not know if our new place will take dogs) and I also am applying to law school this fall (won't matriculate until fall 2011). With that in mind, I do not want to make any permanent commitment of adopting, but would love to provide a loving home for a dog for at least until September and maybe even much, much longer. 

I had dogs growing up (lab/retriever and a boxer), but I don't have experience with abused animals or pitbulls. Most of the organizations are trying to sell me pitbull mixes rescued from horrible situations, and young ones at that.

We were looking to foster an older, small-medium sized dog that's trained. Our apartment is big by Manhattan standards, but I just feel it is not big enough to accommodate a large dog. Likewise, I do not know if I can handle a pitbull mix or any dog with severe behavioral problems.

My question for you is: should I just wait? Should I immediately rule out any pitbull mixes? I do love large dogs, I just do not want to take something I cannot give the right care to. Should I not hold my breath for a small, well-behaved, mellow dog as these get adopted anyway? I would love to hear any advice!

Thanks.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for thinking about fostering! When you apply at a place to foster, they will come out and talk with you, find out your situation, and decide if you are a good choice for a foster parent. Also, they usually make sure that the first foster is an easy one (to get you hooked  ) 

If you are uncomfortable with a breed or a type of dog, then say so, and they can find other dogs/breeds that need fosters. Also remember that there are tons of groups that need fosters, research the groups, apply for several and choose the one you like best. 

There are lots of well socialized pets in the rescue because of the economy right now  lots of people that have had the pet for 6-9 years that fell on hard times and needed to make very scary decisions....there are usually a few of these seniors available because most people want to get younger dogs that will be around for a long time, rather than getting attached to a dog that only needs a good home to live out their last days  Most of the oldies in our rescue (Illinois Malamute rescue) end up in "perminant foster homes" where the rescue continues to pay for the vet expenses and food, but at least they have a place to call home before they die <3 <3

Good luck! Fostering is very reqarding and very heartbreaking at the same time (you just don't want to let them go!!). I hope you find a program that will work for you.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

Some dogs in foster are dogs that are healing from illness or surgery and need 'down time' out of the shelter environment. You mention that you will be moving in September and aren't sure if you will find a dog friendly apartment. What then for any dog that still hasn't found a home? Sometimes dogs will stay in foster for a very long time because a home just can't be found for it.

Northern_Inuit_Luv made some very good points, so I won't repeat those. I would suggest you stress to any rescue you might work with that September might be a cut off date for keeping the dog. Then if they have what they know is a short term situation, that might be workable. Another consideration would be to foster after you move and know you are in a dog friendly apartment. 

With your concerns and desire for a laid back well behaved dog, I would suggest you consider fostering for a soldier who will be deployed and want their pet back when they return home. Then you have a great chance of fostering a dog that doesn't have alot or any problem behaviors. Under most circumstances the soldier would be expected to cover all vet bills, so that will also lighten your financial burden. Take a look at these sites to see if this might be something you would like to do.
http://www.guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/
https://www.netpets.org/netp/foster.php

At this site you can read the Foster Agreement if you scroll down on the first page. You can also click on 'Foster/Adopt a Pet' on the left. Click on 'To see a directory click here'. You can search for military installations by state. There are several in New York state and some right in NYC.
http://www.alphataxservices.com/military/classifieds/petfostercare.asp

Newt


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm just going to reiterate, be sure to ask for an easy one. Chipper was my first foster dog.. He was a 10 year old poodle mix of some sort. Pretty sure he ruined the whole fostering experience for me for quite a while. I won't go into details.. there's too many.


----------

